# Chassis has old logo, what to do?



## Honey (Aug 13, 2018)

I was thinking to buy case like thermaltake versa c23 or cooler master masterbox lite 5 rgb,
I have watched many reviews buy none of them reviewed about how scratch friendly it is.
Like cooler master mb lite 5 rgb have plastic tempered glass on front too, is that just shiny plastic?
Does it get microscratches unlike mobile screen protectors,
By just cleaning every second day?

Found a chassis, have an issue...

Damn i just noticed, thermaltake have new logo, i feel scammed. What you guys think, 
Should i sell this one get new with new logo?
I dont know it matters or not. But it feels like scam and feels like i have bought old thing.
What you guys say?


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 13, 2018)

The Coolermaster Master Box 5 Lite has a Perspex front panel and will show scratches quickly.
The reviews you have seen should mention what panels are glass, and what aren't, glass will not scratch just from wiping with a soft cloth.


----------



## Honey (Aug 13, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> The Coolermaster Master Box 5 Lite has a Perspex front panel and will show scratches quickly.
> The reviews you have seen should mention what panels are glass, and what aren't, glass will not scratch just from wiping with a soft cloth.


Thanks for making doubt clear, so what you think about thermaltake, is it good brand for cases?


----------



## nomdeplume (Aug 13, 2018)

Obviously this is environment dependent.  I was surprised how clean the MBL5 stays.  Other than smudges on the glass side panel from installing it that wipe off easily and the finish on the metal side panel that don't wipe off easily.  Smoked front panel won't easily show the typical annoying scratches because it is already creating that effect.  Compared to the CM MasterCase Pro 3 in my system specs, or any other case I've encountered, after regular use the inside of the MBL5 stays immaculately clean.  Just keep in mind that 3 RGB fans running off a molex adapter are not whisper quiet even behind that almost solid panel.

No idea about how the Thermaltake works.


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Honey said:


> Thanks for making doubt clear, so what you think about thermaltake, is it good brand for cases?



TT makes some really good cases, but some of them are so-so.  I have the TT900 supertower, which has 5mm tempered glass panels on both sides and the front too.  Even after numerous builds/rebuilds, config and component changes over the past 14 months, I have _*ZERO*_ scratches or any other type of marking on them, and finger prints just wipe right off.  But I wear latex gloves when handling them too, so I also have very few of those to worry about


----------



## Honey (Aug 13, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> TT makes some really good cases, but some of them are so-so.  I have the TT900 supertower, which has 5mm tempered glass panels on both sides and the front too.  Even after numerous builds/rebuilds, config and component changes over the past 14 months, I have _*ZERO*_ scratches or any other type of marking on them, and finger prints just wipe right off.  But I wear latex gloves when handling them too, so I also have very few of those to worry about


Wow nice, im gonna check it, can you please also tell about tt view 21 dual tempered glass ? Is it tempered glass from front too?


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 13, 2018)

Yes 5mm on all 3 sides...its a beast in all respects, shipping weight was ~60lbs, built like a tank, albeit a beautifully crafted one


----------



## Honey (Aug 13, 2018)

bonehead123 said:


> Yes 5mm on all 3 sides...its a beast in all respects, shipping weight was ~60lbs, built like a tank, albeit a beautifully crafted one


Thanks brother, so theres 3 version of same looking. 
One is view 21, 23, 31, 71
Looks same, i have doubt if lower version which im gonna buy ( view 21) does have plastic one, or im wrong?


----------



## bonehead123 (Aug 13, 2018)

This the exact one I have. There are only 2 models of it, black or white....

Their other cases have various versions, but I am not that familiar with them.

Lookie here: https://m.newegg.com/products/N82E1...MPJQKuJS6BTQT9CO30RoCV6IQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Aug 15, 2018)

I've had some scratching on the inside of my car's windscreen, not from cloth but from the dust... The dust will probably be the most determining factor.


----------



## Honey (Aug 15, 2018)

Update.
Got thermaltake versa c23, really amazing cabinet, brushed aluminium makes it feel premium, 
I checked view 21 And other live pieces, front panel is made of plastic and side is tmp glass, Front can easily be scratched,
I hope i made good good decision.


----------



## peche (Aug 16, 2018)

Honey said:


> Update.
> Got thermaltake versa c23, really amazing cabinet, brushed aluminium makes it feel premium,
> I checked view 21 And other live pieces, front panel is made of plastic and side is tmp glass, Front can easily be scratched,
> I hope i made good good decision.


i was about to mention some alternatives incluiding that one you already own, enjoy!


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 16, 2018)

I can tell you that the Phaneks cases are extremely scratch resistant.  Haven't been tempted to try anything else and no one has requested a build using an alternative.


----------



## micropage7 (Aug 17, 2018)

any glass will get some scratches over time, like phone with gorilla glass or like that after a year or more you gonna find light scratches but yeah glass is more resistant than plexy


----------



## Honey (Aug 17, 2018)

Damn i just noticed, thermaltake have new logo, i feel scammed. What you guys think, 
Should i sell this one get new with new logo?
I dont know it matters or not. But it feels like scam and feels like i have bought old thing.
What you guys say?


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 17, 2018)

Honey said:


> Damn i just noticed, thermaltake have new logo, i feel scammed. What you guys think,
> Should i sell this one get new with new logo?
> I dont know it matters or not. But it feels like scam and feels like i have bought old thing.
> What you guys say?



Thermaltake as a company has a new logo, sure. if you look at the product page for the chassis it shows the older Tt logo and not the new TT logo. You will need to buy a newer chassis if you want the newer logo.


----------



## hat (Aug 17, 2018)

Maybe hold on to it, maybe that case with the old logo will be worth something to someone someday.


----------



## peche (Aug 17, 2018)

Honey said:


> Damn i just noticed, thermaltake have new logo, i feel scammed. What you guys think,
> Should i sell this one get new with new logo?
> I dont know it matters or not. But it feels like scam and feels like i have bought old thing.
> What you guys say?


its just a logo, i have plenty stuff with the old logo, and little with the new one!



hat said:


> Maybe hold on to it, maybe that case with the old logo will be worth something to someone someday.


+1


----------



## Honey (Aug 18, 2018)

Guys, ive found that logo isnt outdated, its just normal version. There is new logo which is only available for premium cases or products. It is actually called as “thermaletake premium “


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 18, 2018)

Really Dude, just enjoy it


----------



## peche (Aug 20, 2018)

Honey said:


> Guys, ive found that logo isnt outdated, its just normal version. There is new logo which is only available for premium cases or products. It is actually called as “thermaletake premium “


any way is just a logo, it wont add or take any performance, so... ignore it and build it,


----------



## Techtu (Sep 20, 2018)

Honey said:


> I was thinking to buy case like thermaltake versa c23 or cooler master masterbox lite 5 rgb,
> I have watched many reviews buy none of them reviewed about how scratch friendly it is.
> Like cooler master mb lite 5 rgb have plastic tempered glass on front too, is that just shiny plastic?
> Does it get microscratches unlike mobile screen protectors,
> ...




Just approach Thermaltake and tell them about your issue, they may be able to help.


----------



## newtekie1 (Sep 20, 2018)

I think it is important that you stop using your system right away!  This old logo could cause other parts to fail. The logo is the backbone of your system, if it goes bad it could kill every component in your system.  You definitely don't want to be relying on an older style logo to run your system.


----------



## Honey (Sep 20, 2018)

Dudes, dont wakeup this old thread. Ive bought 2 more cases after this thread  nzxt h700i and cm h500 mesh


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Honey said:


> Dudes, dont wakeup this old thread. Ive bought 2 more cases after this thread  nzxt h700i and cm h500 mesh



Did those have the newer logos? How you liking the cases?


----------



## peche (Sep 20, 2018)

Honey said:


> Dudes, dont wakeup this old thread. Ive bought 2 more cases after this thread  nzxt h700i and cm h500 mesh


call a moderator to close it so....


----------



## rtwjunkie (Sep 20, 2018)

Honey said:


> Dudes, dont wakeup this old thread. Ive bought 2 more cases after this thread  nzxt h700i and cm h500 mesh


I’m pretty sure we would not know this was an old or irrelevant thread unless you had come back and said you bought 2 different cases instead.


----------



## Techtu (Sep 20, 2018)

Oh boy. I feel bad, this thread was near the top of the list so I thought I'd reply, I didn't look at the date because it was near the top of the list... Now this thread has risen from the beyond.


----------



## bogmali (Sep 20, 2018)

To all of those trolling the OP with sarcasm-shame on you!

OP thanks for the update....closing shop!


----------

